# [SOLVED][vsftpd] Problem z wrzucaniem plików i folderów

## plusz01

Witam!

Mój problem polega na tym że zainstalowałem VSFTPD, skonfigurowałem i uruchomiłem pozornie działa. Problem tkwi w tym ze porobiłem sobie lokalnych użytkowników no i normalnie mogę się zalogować do FTP np przez total Commander ale mogę wrzucić pojedynczy plik lub katalog jeśli zaś w katalogu są pliki to ich nie wrzuca. Zauważyłem ze po wrzuceniu katalogów nadają się im dziwne chmody np 366 jak zmienię te chmody to wtedy mogę wejść do tego katalogu i cos do niego wrzucić. Jak to zmienić żeby np automatycznie nadane były jakieś chmody żeby można było wrzucać cale katalogi z plikami ?? oto mój plik vsftpd.conf:

```

# nasluchiwanie

listen=YES

# dla demona eftepa

nopriv_user=vsftpd

ftp_username=ftp

secure_chroot_dir=/usr/share/vsftpd/empty

# ustalenie dostepu

anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES

# miłe powitanie łączących się klientów

ftpd_banner="Witaj na plusz.homeftp.net"

# zabezpieczenie przed pobieraniem danego pliku

deny_file={*.conf,.*_history}

# prawo do uploadu

write_enable=YES

local_umask=777

# limit szybkości

local_max_rate=0

# niech zadziała kontrola próbujących zalogować się

userlist_enable=YES

# tych, których nie wpuścimy definiujemy explicite

userlist_deny=NO

# trzymamy ich w określonym pliku

userlist_file=/etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.user_list

# włączamy kontrolę chroot przez plik

chroot_list_enable=YES

# wara od /etc ...

chroot_local_user=YES

# ...wszystkim umieszczonym w poniższym pliku

chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.chroot_list

#widok właściciela pliku

text_userdb_names=YES

#poszczegolne parametry dla userow

user_config_dir=/etc/vsftpd/vsftpd_conf_user

# włączamy logi

xferlog_enable=YES

#Dla webalizera

xferlog_std_format=YES

xferlog_file=/var/log/xferlog.log

#Dla roota

xferlog_std_format=NO

vsftpd_log_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

# podwojne logi

dual_log_enable=YES

# maxymalny czas bezczynności w oczekiwaniu na jakikolwiek ruch

# ze strony klienta (komendy FTP, np. zmiana katalogu,

# pobranie pliku), tutaj 5 minut.

idle_session_timeout=300

# Maksymalny czas, przez który przesyłane dane, pliki mogą

# "stanąć w miejscu", ang. to stall. Pozdrowienia

# dla modemowców...

data_connection_timeout=60

# Maksymalny czas na "dogadanie się" klienta z serwerem przed

# przesyłaniem danych. Blokować może np. firewall.

accept_timeout=30

#Tryb pasywny

pasv_enable=YES
```

Last edited by plusz01 on Mon Dec 15, 2008 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## no4b

local_umask=777?

man umask

----------

## plusz01

Witam zmiana local_umask=777 na local_umask=022 pomoglo dzieki pozdrawiam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

plusz01, przeczytaj regulamin i zwróć uwagę na punkt 9.

----------

## plusz01

Ok gotowe sorki za niedopatrzenie

----------

